

Poor Lumia sales pushing Nokia into Sale of Smartphone unit to Microsoft - suprgeek
http://www.forbes.com/sites/terokuittinen/2012/01/06/interview-with-murtazin-will-microsoft-buy-nokias-smartphone-unit/

======
technoslut
It seems that this is one of the expectations of every blogger this year. It
would be a good move by MS but they will certainly have some explaining to do
since they so openly criticized the Google/Motorola deal.

